# Calif. members?



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

:? Just wondering if there are any other members
here that live in Ca. ?

If so how do you deal with the not legal issue 
and wanting to ,or already owning a hedgie ?

Ferrets are also not legal here however the stores are
filled with ferret supplies.
And no one questions them,however the only hedgehog supplies I find in
stores is bad hedgehog food and only one kind at that.

Hope no one is offended I take the risk of owning some,however I love them too and when I
find one on Craigs list I worry about who will get it and how it will end up.
At least mine are cared for by using knowledge I learned here.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It seems like hedgehog stuff is so hard to find anywhere. :?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> It seems like hedgehog stuff is so hard to find anywhere. :?


+1

But I don't think it really matters lol. Most rabbit/ferret/guinea pig friendly stuff seems to work fine for hedgies


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm grateful that you make the wheels that are safe.
The 4 we have now are so nice and easy as pie to clean.
We spend a great deal of our budget to make sure the hedgies
lack nothing needed.

They each have a ferret nation cage to themsleves and you would
not believe all the liners I've made as well as the huge stack of fabric for more.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like hedgehog stuff is so hard to find anywhere. :?
> ...


Yep, I agree but it would be so sweet to have our own little row/shelf of stuff.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

It WOULD be nice to have a whole shelf at the pet store stocked with good hedgie supplies! I went to PetSmart just recently to buy up some more cat food. Since I mix the foods, I buy four bags of food (all different kinds) at a time... When I got to the check out stand, the cashier was like, "Picky cats?" I was really confused for a second :lol: . I explained to him that I had hedgehogs, and about their diets and such, and his first reaction was "Well the only thing we carry for hedgehogs is hedgehog food, I think it's in the small pets aisle!" ...I then very politely explained to him that it didn't have the proper nutrients lol. I don't think it matters where you live, even if they're legal there's usually not much in pet stores for hedgies! Gogrnny, your hogs sound very happy and spoiled.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol: My last bill for cat food was just under 100.00.
We also buy 4 different cat foods and mix them.
Also before I read about Spikes Delight here I had bought 10 pounds worth
( was worried about running out so I froze one bag)
Any way that is added too.

I have 3 sweater size tubs with different age mealworms from wormie,to aliens and beetle stage.
They are feed carrots,peas,green beans,squash,apple,and baby spinach weekly.
all organic or fresh from the health stores like sprouts.

I just upgraded one cage with 1/4 inch hardware "cloth" making an almost solid floor upstairs.
with heavy fleece on top .
Took out the ramp and added it upstairs as part of the new wall ,zip tied in a dryer vent so there is no way that hedgie can get hurt by falling.
The others are going to get done as soon as well.
I will post a pic. when all done .


----------



## jennybess (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm grateful that you make the wheels that are safe.The 4 we have now are so nice and easy as pie to clean.Thanks for your sharing!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

gogrnny1955 said:


> I'm grateful that you make the wheels that are safe.
> The 4 we have now are so nice and easy as pie to clean.


 Glad you and the hogs like them!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

The wheels make it so easy to see how the hedgies are feeling.
By keeping a close eye on the amount or lack of poo on them when I clean in 
the mornings it tells me alot about their health.

When I do go in the pet stores I always ask if they would be willing to 
add a section on hedgehogs along with the ferret items.
It would be easy to do and would be such a help.

For now though mail order is usually where I go for supplies.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It may be for the best to not discuss owning hedgehogs in California.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Why? :? 
Change cannot happen if we bury our heads in the sand 
Ferrets are also not allowed,however with the support of owners as well as the 
willingness of the stores to offer much needed supplies they are very close to being legal now.
Don't hedgies deserve to be allowed to have the same ?

Only through reaching out and education will a change happen.
Not trying to start a fight with anyone.
When words are written and not spoken people may take things that are innocent the wrong way.

My family does a petting zoo twice a year at a very public event and my Harpo has been a star attraction
for 2 years now.
My sincere hope is that we can reach out and teach people about these wonderful little creatures and their care.
I'm not alone either,there are many others who are hoping to make a change in the law.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

i think the concern come from that if some one does happen to find this and report you, your animal can be destroyed. it migh not be a good idea to go advertising that you are keeping an animal illegally fo the sake of the animal.


----------

